# Coin Operated Car Washes



## ChrisMEI (Jan 28, 2015)

Hi all

Sorry if this has been posted before but cannot find it when searching, This may come handy for people like me who live in a block of flats and find it hard to do a decent job just due to getting water to the car. I'm a newbie so apologise in advance, Chris

Found this really useful, Might help some other members


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Mmmmmmmm
Try reading some of the 756 comments.
Most are negative......


----------



## ChrisMEI (Jan 28, 2015)

Not meant to be a perfect finish or anything, just an idea for anyone that doesnt have a pressure washer or able to park their car near their home


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

There have been other threads about this and some people take a pump sprayer full of pre-wash or TFR to the car wash and use that first, then use the jet wash to clean it all off.

As you say, its not perfect, but you can get a car 80 or 90% clean this way.

Its what I do in Winter at home quite a lot. I go around the car with a pre-wash spray - let it dwell for 5 mins whilst I drag out and set up pressure washer - then hose it all off. Its great for giving a grimy car a bit of a clean-up when the weather is sh**ty.

20 minutes end to end then back in for a brew.


----------



## ChrisMEI (Jan 28, 2015)

Exactly what I've been doing with mine, Saves the car from looking a total mess throughout winter and with no indoor facilities keeps you from being out in the cold for extended periods.

I never use the brush even though my car needs paint correction anyways just saves the paint from getting worse


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

I'd be fuming if someone came out with buckets and all that gear at a coin operated wash. There is one near me at a Torq garage. It's probably the best one I've used £3 selection of various spray settings and the spray wax seemed to last a good few weeks. Great for this time of year


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

I use one a lot in winter. Pump sprayer with anglewax fast foam as a pre wash, let it dwell and £2 for 4 mins jet wash off. Sorts it out and saved getting all the kit out and roads freezing if its cold.


----------



## ChrisMEI (Jan 28, 2015)

All the gear lol, I wouldnt take all of it there an no way I'd do it during the day, Late evening when it's quiet around my area


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

AllenF said:


> Mmmmmmmm
> Try reading some of the 756 comments.
> Most are negative......


all you do is find negative comments nothing positive so why comment at all



Will_G said:


> I'd be fuming if someone came out with buckets and all that gear at a coin operated wash. There is one near me at a Torq garage. It's probably the best one I've used £3 selection of various spray settings and the spray wax seemed to last a good few weeks. Great for this time of year


well maybe they can't afford there own pressure washer so have to find other ways to wash there car :speechles:thumb:


----------



## ChrisMEI (Jan 28, 2015)

Sorry guy's wasnt mean't to start of this, Just an idea for newbie's like to me to get into detailing without the outlay of loads of equipment and products all at one or for someone who has a pain of the location where they live

Bought this from Halfords as a sort of starter package for myself, Reviews I found show not the best to use but a good basic starter

http://www.halfords.com/motoring/cleaning-products/cleaning-kits/simoniz-complete-car-care-kit-interior-exterior


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

ChrisMEI said:


> Sorry guy's wasnt mean't to start of this, Just an idea for newbie's like to me to get into detailing without the outlay of loads of equipment and products all at one or for someone who has a pain of the location where they live
> 
> Bought this from Halfords as a sort of starter package for myself, Reviews I found show not the best to use but a good basic starter
> 
> http://www.halfords.com/motoring/cleaning-products/cleaning-kits/simoniz-complete-car-care-kit-interior-exterior


not started anything dude just all negative comments nothing positive and can't see it in a different perspective as maybe other people don't have access to a pw etc


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Why ive done it? Just wait until its quiet......


----------



## ChrisMEI (Jan 28, 2015)

I don't own one at the moment and find the jet wash a big help in getting the thick stuff off the car, Without it would take so much longer to get the job done. Guessing the more the car's looked after now the easier it is to keep on top of it


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

ChrisMEI said:


> I don't own one at the moment and find the jet wash a big help in getting the thick stuff off the car, Without it would take so much longer to get the job done. Guessing the more the car's looked after now the easier it is to keep on top of it


Correct.

Personally.

I take my buckets,mitts and brushes to the jet wash and the require chemicals...

Pre wash 
wheels and arches
wash car

then move it away so other people can use the jetwash

dry

etc etc

Just never use the jetwashes chemicals or brush ( not that you would)


----------



## gerz1873 (May 15, 2010)

ChrisMEI said:


> Sorry guy's wasnt mean't to start of this, Just an idea for newbie's like to me to get into detailing without the outlay of loads of equipment and products all at one or for someone who has a pain of the location where they live
> 
> Bought this from Halfords as a sort of starter package for myself, Reviews I found show not the best to use but a good basic starter
> 
> http://www.halfords.com/motoring/cleaning-products/cleaning-kits/simoniz-complete-car-care-kit-interior-exterior


As you so decent wee starter kit, my advice would be buy a decent wash mitt and a drying towel when you have spare cash. Good luck


----------



## ChrisMEI (Jan 28, 2015)

Totally agree,

I wet the car down, Spray on the wheel cleaner I was given before my present to myself arrives, let that sit, Cover the car in the shampoo and let that sit while pressure washing the wheels clean, then onto the body and top to bottom rinse.

I move the car to one side then dry the car, door jams etc and then home


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

ChrisMEI said:


> I don't own one at the moment and find the jet wash a big help in getting the thick stuff off the car, Without it would take so much longer to get the job done. Guessing the more the car's looked after now the easier it is to keep on top of it


well along it has a good sealant or wax on it makes it easier to keep clean , try a wash, clay bar then wax or sealant dude :thumb:


----------



## ChrisMEI (Jan 28, 2015)

gerz1873 said:


> As you so decent wee starter kit, my advice would be buy a decent wash mitt and a drying towel when you have spare cash. Good luck


Definatley will invest the both the mitt and towel, Payday tomorrow to off to Halfords I go


----------



## ChrisMEI (Jan 28, 2015)

EDIT: Clay Bar wow the amount of debris it takes out/off the paint work is amazing, Have to invest in one without a doubt


----------



## gerz1873 (May 15, 2010)

ChrisMEI said:


> Definatley will invest the both the mitt and towel, Payday tomorrow to off to Halfords I go


You would get a better deal from buying online mate plenty of traders on here for anything you need. Before claying its best to de-tar and use a fallout remover :thumb:


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

gerz1873 said:


> You would get a better deal from buying online mate plenty of traders on here for anything you need. Before claying its best to de-tar and use a fallout remover :thumb:


don't need to but does help the life of a clay bar


----------



## ChrisMEI (Jan 28, 2015)

Think I best sit down tonight and chalk up a shopping list and read through a few more threads to understand the processes and products needed. Think I'm starting to dive in feet first and rushing this

Thinking if there is any Detailing Day's for newbie's to attend and get face to face help on your own car or something. 

I'll calm down think abit more before I buy

Many Thanks


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

ChrisMEI said:


> Sorry guy's wasnt mean't to start of this, Just an idea for newbie's like to me to get into detailing without the outlay of loads of equipment and products all at one or for someone who has a pain of the location where they live
> 
> Bought this from Halfords as a sort of starter package for myself, Reviews I found show not the best to use but a good basic starter
> 
> http://www.halfords.com/motoring/cl...moniz-complete-car-care-kit-interior-exterior


 Nothing wrong with Simoniz.

I would add the following to complete what you need. Kent are decent quality, low price, products that get good reviews and B&Q have got good prices on them at the moment:

http://www.diy.com/departments/ndc-black-plastic-1364-l-bucket/42451_BQ.prd Get two of these, at this price.

http://www.diy.com/departments/kent-car-care-microfibre-wash-mitt/258202_BQ.prd

http://www.diy.com/departments/kent-car-care-microfibre-drying-towel/276774_BQ.prd

If you need additional cleaning or polishing cloths, beyond the one in the Simoniz kit, then :

http://www.diy.com/departments/kent-car-care-microfibre-cleaning-towel-pack-of-6/184470_BQ.prd


----------



## gerz1873 (May 15, 2010)

Clean ocd said:


> don't need to but does help the life of a clay bar


I find it helps a lot rather than scrap tar across your paint via clay bar. Less marring so less work later on during the polishing stage. Why create extra work ?


----------



## ChrisMEI (Jan 28, 2015)

I honestly sincerely appreciate all the advise and replies to my question, You didnt have to take the take and reply to yet another newbie on the forum.

Taking the time to search and find me deals on products I need is very much appreciated

I will start a thread on cleaning my 307 for the befores and afters hope to do you all proud 

Only driving since 10/12/2014 lol


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

well drying towel get out asda £3 quid get a few nice and cheap and also very good towel for the money since starting out , also get out halfords http://www.halfords.com/motoring/cl...meguiars-brilliant-solutions-new-car-kit#tab1 and http://www.halfords.com/motoring/cl...ing-products/meguiars-smooth-surface-clay-kit

has wash mitt shampoo and tyre gel and wax and before the wax do the clay barr that wee kit will see you good for while and then do more reading up lol


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

gerz1873 said:


> I find it helps a lot rather than scrap tar across your paint via clay bar. Less marring so less work later on during the polishing stage. Why create extra work ?


if your scraping then you don't have enough qd or lube :thumb: if just starting out why spend extra money when he might not have extra to spend


----------



## ChrisMEI (Jan 28, 2015)

Think I'll go with the advice given and like you say keep me going for a while, Not expecting a showroom finish but just a decent tidy up I'll be happy with. 

I'll purchase all the extra's I need tomorrow as don't start work till 1pm. Should have a little purchase photo haul tomorrow to post up

From you post Clean ocd I'm guessing it should keep the area I'm treating as wet as possible and keep in straight lines or circles with clay bar okay?


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

wash no need to dry as when wet can use as lube with the quick detailer in the clay bar kit and clay the car when claying drying the panel you've clayed , then after done the whole car wax it and some tyre dressing which is in the megs kit boom nice wee clean car


----------



## gerz1873 (May 15, 2010)

You are still mechanically taking tar off with the clay causing marring no matter how much lube you use 
Safest way to remove tar is a dedicated tar remover no brainer really but if you want extra work batter in


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

gerz1873 said:


> You are still mechanically taking tar off with the clay causing marring no matter how much lube you use
> Safest way to remove tar is a dedicated tar remover no brainer really but if you want extra work batter in


clearly your doing something wrong then if marring your paint , some clays are different to others and can cause marring itsself , you kneed the clay after every panel and fold it :thumb: i don't make extra work so i will batter in , and I'm sure others will agree with me here clay has been designed to remove bonded dirt from the surface of paint it being tar , tree sap , fallout with enough lube or qd :wave:

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/decontaminating-paint.html oh wait that mean polish bliss is wrong ? don't think so


----------



## nog (Jul 14, 2013)

From PB site
"At this stage you may be asking why not simply use detailing clay to remove all bonded surface contaminants; why were tar removers mentioned above? The answer is that detailing clay can be used to remove all of the contaminant types mentioned above, but a potential problem arises in that bonded organic contaminants generally comprise much larger particulates than bonded inorganic contaminants, and therefore have greater potential to cause surface marring at the interface between the clay bar and the paint as the clay bar is moved around. Given that bonded organic contaminants are usually highly soluble in paint solvents, it makes far more sense to remove them chemically rather than physically, as dissolving them and then rinsing them away virtually eliminates the risk of causing marring."


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

for someone just starting out its more expense to them , a clay bar alone is still going to remove the bonded contaminants and with taken your time will not cause marring along as your careful and use enough lube , solvents can be dangerous to some paints in some instances thats very few but still can happen , save the op money as just starting out simple


----------



## gerz1873 (May 15, 2010)

Clean ocd said:


> clearly your doing something wrong then if marring your paint , some clays are different to others and can cause marring itsself , you kneed the clay after every panel and fold it :thumb: i don't make extra work so i will batter in , and I'm sure others will agree with me here clay has been designed to remove bonded dirt from the surface of paint it being tar , tree sap , fallout with enough lube or qd :wave:
> 
> http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/decontaminating-paint.html oh wait that mean polish bliss is wrong ? don't think so


I would never second guess polishedbliss think you might want to read this explaining in much clearer terms for you to understand :wave:

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/cgi-...utosmart-tardis-cat6.html#aASTA5000#aASTA5000


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

gerz1873 said:


> I would never second guess polishedbliss think you might want to read this explaining in much clearer terms for you to understand :wave:
> 
> http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/cgi-...utosmart-tardis-cat6.html#aASTA5000#aASTA5000


i know what tar removers are and i know how to use them :wall::wall: forgot your the pro here :thumb: :lol:


----------



## gerz1873 (May 15, 2010)

Clean ocd said:


> i know what tar removers are and i know how to use them :wall::wall: forgot your the pro here :thumb: :lol:


so do you use a dedicated tar remover before you clay ? Honest question


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

gerz1873 said:


> so do you use a dedicated tar remover before you clay ? Honest question


not all the time but as said your the pro you know best :wave: :newbie:


----------



## gerz1873 (May 15, 2010)

Clean ocd said:


> not all the time but as said your the pro you know best :wave: :newbie:


So you being 'a pro' means you don't agree with what polishedbilss advise on the link then :newbie: :wave:


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

gerz1873 said:


> So you being 'a pro' means you don't agree with what polishedbilss advise on the link then :newbie: :wave:


like talking to a brick wall here i said your the pro you know best :thumb: but by the looks of the threads you make seems your the :newbie: after all but hay :thumb: keep up the good work


----------



## InfinityLoop (Feb 11, 2013)

THOSE BUCKETS! Where can I get those!


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

InfinityLoop said:


> THOSE BUCKETS! Where can I get those!


gamma seal buckets dude various places do them 
swissvax
http://www.swissvax.co.uk/product_d...wissvax_grit_guard_bucket_with_sealable_lid_2
chemical guys 
http://www.chemicalguysuk.com/product_p/cggsl.htm
elite 
http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/gamma-seal-bucket-lid-red.php


----------



## InfinityLoop (Feb 11, 2013)

Clean ocd said:


> gamma seal buckets dude various places do them
> swissvax
> http://www.swissvax.co.uk/product_d...wissvax_grit_guard_bucket_with_sealable_lid_2
> chemical guys
> ...


Ah thank you very much! :thumb:


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

InfinityLoop said:


> Ah thank you very much! :thumb:


you can get just the gamma lid bit off amazon
Gamma Lid: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies


----------



## gerz1873 (May 15, 2010)

Clean ocd said:


> like talking to a brick wall here i said your the pro you know best :thumb: but by the looks of the threads you make seems your the :newbie: after all but hay :thumb: keep up the good work


hahahaha I believe what polishedbliss and plenty of others have said on the subject before some 'pro' who doesn't recognise safe practice :newbie::newbie::newbie:


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

gerz1873 said:


> hahahaha I believe what polishedbliss and plenty of others have said on the subject before some 'pro' who doesn't recognise safe practice :newbie::newbie::newbie:


:wave: you again , funny how in your post all you said was wash clay polish wax and your trying to give advice on something you don't even do man I'm getting pop corn out now starting to entertain me here


----------



## gerz1873 (May 15, 2010)

I apologise to the OP for getting side tracked good luck with keeping your car shiny :thumb:


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

gerz1873 said:


> I apologise to the OP for getting side tracked good luck with keeping your car shiny :thumb:


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=197723 enough said :thumb:


----------



## gerz1873 (May 15, 2010)

clean ocd said:


> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=197723 enough said :thumb:


wooooooooosh


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

So then ChrisMEI, what these lot are trying to tell you, in a _falling-out-sort-of-way_ is that ideally, you would remove any lumps of Tar / Iron Particles / Other stuff from the car with a dedicated removal spray before you use the Clay, thus you are really trying to only drag the Clay round your paintwork once you have gotten it as clean and contaminant free as possible using various specialist liquids.

Its not the end of the world if you don't have all these sprays, but these guys are arguing over what constitutes "best practice".

On a related note; if claying is all new to you ( like it was to me ) you might like to consider using one of the "Clay cloths" or "Clay Mitts" which use a microfiber cloth material covered in a textured flexible rubber membrane to achieve the same result as using traditional clay. They are easier to use than clay proper and give good results.


----------



## gerz1873 (May 15, 2010)

GleemSpray said:


> So then ChrisMEI, what these lot are trying to tell you, in a _falling-out-sort-of-way_ is that* ideally*, you would remove any lumps of Tar / Iron Particles / Other stuff from the car with a dedicated removal spray before you use the Clay, thus you are really trying to only drag the Clay round your paintwork once you have gotten it as clean and contaminant free as possible using various specialist liquids.
> 
> Its not the end of the world if you don't have all these sprays, but these guys are arguing over what constitutes "best practice".
> 
> On a related note; if claying is all new to you ( like it was to me ) you might like to consider using one of the "Clay cloths" or "Clay Mitts" which use a microfiber cloth material covered in a textured flexible rubber membrane to achieve the same result as using traditional clay. They are easier to use than clay proper and give good results.


Nail on head :newbie:


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Ho hum.
Anyone for an ice cream??????
This getting funny now........

Lights blue touch paper and hides...


----------



## ChrisMEI (Jan 28, 2015)

Thank you GleemSpray, Didn't expect all this lol

I like the idea of the 'clay' mitt or cloth seems easier than holding a piece of clay and if you drop it, its done for.

I would like to thank everyone for their input on this thread, I dont want anyone to fall out over my question or some replies just a good old natter, Just like the cars we have, we all have our own preference's on what we like, just nice to discuss

I'lll update my purchases tomorrow


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

AllenF said:


> Ho hum.
> Anyone for an ice cream??????
> This getting funny now........
> 
> Lights blue touch paper and hides...


 Don't hide Allen ... we were all counting on your Diplomacy skills to bring peace and mutual understanding here.

Or something like that.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Mmmmmmmmmmmmm
Me and tact and diplomacy had a falling out at birth............
That aside though.
Yes you are better off with a clay cloth rather than a clay bar. Clay bars come in various grades and YES can marr the paintwork resulting in the paint needing remedial therapy if not regulaly turned and kneaded or if the clay is too coarse on soft jap ( type ) paint. Or will leave you disapointed if to fine as it takes soooo long to get anywhere with it
Plus as pointed out if you drop a clay bar its game over. Drop a cloth rinse it out and start again


----------



## ChrisMEI (Jan 28, 2015)

I'll go for the cloth I think, At least I can reuse it if I drop it. Got my shopping list nearly sorted for tomorrow just need a wash mitt really and away I go for now. Should improve and buy more of the products I need or if cheap enough could get them tomorrow

http://www.diy.com/departments/ndc-b...t/42451_BQ.prd

NDC Black Plastic 13.64 L Bucket = £1

http://www.diy.com/departments/kent-.../258202_BQ.prd

Kent Car Care Microfiber Wash Mitt = £4

http://www.diy.com/departments/kent-.../276774_BQ.prd

Kent Car Care Microfiber Drying Towel = £4

http://www.diy.com/departments/kent-.../184470_BQ.prd

Kent Car Care Microfiber Cleaning Towel, Pack of 6 = £4

http://www.halfords.com/motoring/cl...moniz-complete-car-care-kit-interior-exterior

Simoniz Complete Car Care Kit Interior & Exterior = £20


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

ChrisMEI said:


> I'll go for the cloth I think, At least I can reuse it if I drop it. Got my shopping list nearly sorted for tomorrow just need a wash mitt really and away I go for now. Should improve and buy more of the products I need or if cheap enough could get them tomorrow
> 
> http://www.diy.com/departments/ndc-b...t/42451_BQ.prd
> 
> ...


That's a good shopping list - gives you everything you need to get going at reasonable prices.

This is the Clay mitt I have got along with many other folk on here - it really is very good indeed and dead simple to use. You can just use it with your Simoniz shampoo.

http://www.halfords.com/motoring/cleaning-products/detailing-products/farecla-g3-body-prep-clay-mitt

Here is a long thread on these forums about it - plenty of pics of it in use too and it gets rave reviews.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=330602&highlight=g3+clay+mitt


----------



## ChrisMEI (Jan 28, 2015)

Thank you, Just read it and the mitt looks like a awesome reasonably priced bit of kit. I've added this to my list and all being well should have this tomorrow too. Such a warm welcome and help from you all, thanks again 

Rubber side = Clay Bar Side
Pink Side = Standard Wash Mitt Side


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

ChrisMEI said:


> Rubber side = Clay Bar Side
> Pink Side = Standard Wash Mitt Side


Correct.

As per the video, dunk your hand in the bucket to pick up suds - then turn your hand over to slop some on the paintwork with the pink side - then turn your hand back over and you can then work on that soapy bit of bodywork with the rubber side.

Just take your time and use cautious force - the textured rubber will glide smoothly on the suds across smooth paintwork but will drag on any raised contaminant particles, so it will feel like sandpaper through the mitt as you go over the contaminated areas, but just go lightly back and forward remembering to keep that area soapy and it will suddenly glide smoothly.

That signals that you have lifted the contaminants in that area, so dunk the mitt to clean it and go again on another small patch of bodywork.

Good idea is to start on the windscreen or glass windows as they will have bonded contaminants too and you can safely get a feel for using the mitt on the glass.

You should be able to go around the whole car in under an hour and the difference in the paint afterwards will be staggering - it will be smooth as glass.


----------



## ChrisMEI (Jan 28, 2015)

Can't thank you enough for your help and advice, I'll use the mitt on the window first as you advice guessing it will feel like gritty to the touch then when all contaminants have been removed will feel super smooth.

Not sure if I have enough time to start tomorrow but will get the products needed. I'll get some before and after photo's. Apologies in advance the car is shockingly filthy


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

ChrisMEI said:


> I'll get some before and after photo's. Apologies in advance the car is shockingly filthy


Seriously Chris - there is nothing we love :argie: more on here,

than before and after pictures of shockingly :doublesho filthy cars

that have been detailed :detailer:

The worse they are to begin with, the better


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Coorrrrrrrr
I luv filth


----------



## ChrisMEI (Jan 28, 2015)

Hello everyone here's the photo as promised  Sorry online editor not working to scale down the photo to a decent size, I'll do it at home later


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

ChrisMEI said:


> Hello everyone here's the photo as promised  Sorry online editor not working to scale down the photo to a decent size, I'll do it at home later


Thats clean compared to how mine was :lol:


----------



## ChrisMEI (Jan 28, 2015)

lol, Its the filthiest It's ever been and am embarassed having it parked up like that. But slept in today to no products but going to try going after work if enough time


----------



## ChrisMEI (Jan 28, 2015)

Well only had time to visit Halfords so picked up these for £34 in total, Need to go to B&Q for the buckets and cloths but off Thursday so should manage to get there


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

ChrisMEI said:


> Well only had time to visit Halfords so picked up these for £34 in total, Need to go to B&Q for the buckets and cloths but off Thursday so should manage to get there


http://www.halfords.com/motoring/cl...moniz-complete-car-care-kit-interior-exterior

£20.00


----------



## ChrisMEI (Jan 28, 2015)

Thats the one, Sorry should have said the G3 Clay Mitt was £14


----------

